# 'Tram tax to pay for new transport'



## Sunspots (Sep 21, 2005)

According to a story on the BBC site, Bristol city council leader Barbara Janke would ideally like local people to pay extra for a tram route.  

I quite like the idea of trams, but I'd be well pissed off if I was taxed extra to pay for a showcase route that probably didn't go anywhere near my part of town.

Anybody know what the _(-latest!    )_ proposed route would be?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

Stab towers to Chez KRS


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

Via Old Market and Vibes !


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 21, 2005)

...with a late night (say, 4 a.m.?) special to fizzerland.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> ...with a late night (say, 4 a.m.?) special to fizzerland.




The current late bus to Fizzerland is free and runs on love, cuddles, and affection   You can get 100 mps (miles per snog) out of it ya know


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

I think this is a bit of arsery from Bristol City Council so a WHOLE lot of surprises there then!    

AFAIK, the first route would be Gloucester Road.
Of course Gloucester Road has problems with heavy traffic that could be alleviated by a major improvement in public transport…..BUT.

It’s already a duplication anyway. Temple Meads isn’t exactly central but there’s already a line up there that could be tunnelled into the Bradely Stoke shops, make a new P+R terminal for those coming into Bristol by car from the north. Would need electrification and re-signalling mind but the traffic  would justify it.

A lot of the project is being driven by the commercial interests of the retailers rather than what is generally in the best interests of Bristol and the surrounding districts. Bristol’s transport network should have as a priority more than being able to scoot between Broadmead shops and Bradely Stoke shops easily.

So if this is a commercially driven project (and our special friends at Farce are also still heavily involved I’d guess) why should Bristol tax payers pay extra?  The planning and investigation can be financed by central government and European funds that are there for the purpose. If it is a commercial scheme let the beggars pay for it themselves!

I could in theory go along with a SMALL levy on council tax but MUCH MORE on the businesses that would benefit IF the infrastructure belonged in perpetuity to the relelvent local authorities. But do you think that is going to happen? Note “small" and “belong in perpetuity”.

I’ll bet you a fiver of the outrageous levels of council tax we pay in rural Somerset to subside Bristol’s police    that if you did an independent survey of those areas of Bristol that are currently WORST served by public transport, those areas won’t be getting the first LRT lines.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

On a serious note. And I know I dont live up there yet but it will be happening soon. I wouldn't use or need the use of public transport and the likelyhood of it going anywhere near fizzerland is pretty fucking minimal. The only real regular public service out there as far as I can see is the police helicopter. So why would I wanna pay for it? I cant see it being of any use to me when I am there so really I wouldn't want to pay for it But that wont matter as no-one from the council will ever ask me. So I'd just have to live with it 

But its the nature of the beast it seems these days innit. More cash, no choice in the matter, and worse service.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

Isambard and DJBS in total agreement shocker!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Isambard and DJBS in total agreement shocker!




Are you mixing me up with someone else    

We are always in agreement mate. 

You fancy my fiance as well


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

Nah I think you're a petrolhead and the housey-housey music you play is too poofy mate!    

And I only fancy your fiance a leeetle bit!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Nah I think you're a petrolhead and the housey-housey music you play is too poofy mate!
> 
> And I only fancy your fiance a leeetle bit!



Ooooooh you little fibber

*folds arms and sulks*


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

*stamps feet to draw attention to the sulk*


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

All right, I REALLY fancy your fiance when she has THOSE boots on!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 21, 2005)

And in an effort to bring the thread back on topic. they always come in handy when yoru walking to catch the tram in the rain


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 21, 2005)

When you say 'Bradley Stoke shops' I assume you mean The Mall? I think there needs to be a direct link from Broadmead to the Mall, but a bus would do it as currently none of them go straight there.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> When you say 'Bradley Stoke shops' I assume you mean The Mall?




Yes. I never do much shopping beyond Millets in Bridgwater myself!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> When you say 'Bradley Stoke shops' I assume you mean The Mall?



Thanks for explaining that one, 'cos I wasn't too sure either!  Funny image now of Cribbs Causeway as just a row of local shops...   




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> ...but a bus would do it as currently none of them go straight there.



Doesn't the 41 or the 43 go up to there?  And maybe one or two others?




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> I think there needs to be a direct link from Broadmead to the Mall



So is that all that's pushing this tram idea then?  -Yet more shopping opportunities? 

I guess tbh that's what a lot of people _do_ want to do (shop) though; but _I_ don't, so I'd object to having to pay extra tax to fund it.  (-Then again, that kind of sounds like the argument of _'-Why should childless people pay tax for schools?'_, etc...) 

But as Isambard has already said: if the incentive is commercial profit, why shouldn't it be privately funded?


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 21, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Doesn't the 41 or the 43 go up to there?  And maybe one or two others?:



They do, but not direct - they go all around the houses. I rarely go to the Mall because I don't relish the idea of spending 3 hours on a bus (hour and a half each way) to go somewhere which can only be about 5 miles at most from my house.




			
				Sunspots said:
			
		

> So is that all that's pushing this tram idea then?  -Yet more shopping opportunities?
> 
> I guess tbh that's what a lot of people _do_ want to do (shop) though; but _I_ don't, so I'd object to having to pay extra tax to fund it.  (-Then again, that kind of sounds like the argument of _'-Why should childless people pay tax for schools?'_, etc...)



I don't think it's about shopping, more about traffic congestion. I suppose they will argue it will pressure off the roads/buses at busy periods and they *may* be right, although I have my doubts that anything will persuade drivers to leave their cars at home. Gloucester Road is pretty busy, but I don't think it's the most congested area of town so quite why it should get it first is beyond me. Some mornings I can cross over the road at Stokes Croft without a car in sight. 

I am not opposed to the tram in principle - anything that gives competition to flipping FirstBus is good news in my book, but I don't see why everyone should have to pay for it out of taxes, when not everyone is going to use it.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2005)

A 75 from town takes 40 minutes to get to Cribbs. Straight up Glos. Rd. The only non-direct bit is where it goes around Conniston Rd in Patchway.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 21, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> A 75 from town takes 40 minutes to get to Cribbs. Straight up Glos. Rd. The only non-direct bit is where it goes around Conniston Rd in Patchway.



Yes, but trundling around Patchway is a fate worse than death.


----------



## Iam (Sep 22, 2005)

I suppose that depends how badly you want to go to Marks & Spencers.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 22, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> I suppose that depends how badly you want to go to Marks & Spencers.



I can go to M&S any time - it's John Lewis I miss


----------



## Isambard (Sep 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I am not opposed to the tram in principle - anything that gives competition to flipping FirstBus is good news in my book,



I am a big fan of improving Bristol' rail based infrastructure too.
My persona pet would be re-opening the line via Pill     having some kind of on-street running in Portishead and a P+R interchange at Gordano.

But I bet you a pint that this isn't going to be competiton for First.
IIRC they were "partners" in the last feasability study.


----------

